# Thoughts?



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

MOTEGI RACING® MR116 Wheels - Matte Black with Red Stripe Rims

I like the look, plus the red with my CRT (I'm colorblind, but I think it's a pretty close match right?). Plus they are relatively cheap. 

Opinions? Anyone have these?


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I've always liked the time attack style wheels, I can't really tell as far as the color goes because one picture the red is bright red and the other pic it is more of our color (crt). What size are you interested in running ?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> I've always liked the time attack style wheels, I can't really tell as far as the color goes because one picture the red is bright red and the other pic it is more of our color (crt). What size are you interested in running ?


18"


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Good choice, I'm going to be running 18's as well once it warms up out here I'm looking at a set of vossen wheels but keeping my options open since it will be around tax time anyways


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah that's another reason I choose these, prices are nuts out there...


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Those look nice! I vote for 18" I just did a red stripe wheel on mine...










Granted, I have a few more spokes


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

cdb09007 said:


> MOTEGI RACING® MR116 Wheels - Matte Black with Red Stripe Rims
> 
> I like the look, plus the red with my CRT (I'm colorblind, but I think it's a pretty close match right?). Plus they are relatively cheap.
> 
> Opinions? Anyone have these?


cdb09007,

just a thought but, before spending your hard-earned cash on a new set of wheels, why not 'red stripe' the blacked-out wheels you already have? it wouldn't be all-that-tough to do and would give you a feel for what the wheels your considering would look like on your cruze.

hope this helps. [email protected]!
- -
Ulysses





click any of the above images to enlarge​


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Danny5 said:


> Those look nice! I vote for 18" I just did a red stripe wheel on mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Danny*,
Well done! Your ride looks fantastic ...


----------

